# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Novo site - as minhas sugestões

## Paulo-Fonseca

Serei só eu ou mais alguém comunga desta opinião:

Acho que os "últimos comentários" que aparecem na home page estão demasiadamente escondidos...eu utilizava muito esse acesso rápido os tópicos mais recentes.

Acho também, que deveriam ser listados os últimos posts mas de 4 ou 5 tópicos diferentes... muitas das vezes aparecem apenas posts de um tópico

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Paulo,

Expreita os comentários que foram feitos na primeira pagina ao post do Julio 

http://www.reefforum.net/content.php...comments_start

e encontras o que queres, só não esta na primeira pagina mas existe.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Pelos vistos já houve avanços nesta matéria.

Acho que para ficar mesmo bom, seria listar o último POST dos últimos 5 Tópicos alterados.

Assim ficaríamos com acesso rápido aos 5 tópicos mais activos.

----------

